# Wellness Dog food



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I had Maggie on Wellness for a while ...then she stopped eating it...... I now have her on Innova and havent had any problems....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I considered it for Tinkerbell, but I didn't like the store that carried it. I have since found another store that carries it so it could become an option again. A friend of mine uses it and is very happy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I used it before I went to raw. I do find that since it doesn't have much in the way of preservatives, sometimes I'd get what I thought was a bad batch -- every now and then my dogs would have problems with it. 

I also really like Canidae and Natural Balance Duck & Potato.

Stephanie


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Dusty ate Wellness for a couple years before they changed their formula and he started having ear problems. It looks like they added more grains and that's what caused his ear problems, since his ears have been fine on grain-free Innova EVO and now Canidae Chicken and Rice. 

We got a bad bag of it also, Dusty wouldn't even eat it, but it had been expired for over a year (feed store out in the boonies run by very elderly people).


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

IMHO--the best thing for you to do is spend some time online researching the contents of the feed. I am sure you are already doing that-but also make sure there is a local place to buy the food

I would go with a feed with no corn as my first priority--but unless there are specific allergies you have lots of choices--if there is a food/skin/allergy issuie eliminating corn is the first start--Jefferzone can sure help you if allergies are an issue--he knows.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You should try Canidae(lamb & rice).My golden is doing great on it.Her coat is looking good and she has now,the perfect weight.The vet was very please with the way,she looks and commented,on her nice coat.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm been using the Wellness Super5Mix Lamb for about 6 weeks now. I switched from Nutro Lamb and Rice and my dog loves it and appears to be scratching less and has a better quality coat. I get it for $38 a bag at my local feed store as opposed to having to order Innova Evo, Timberwolf, or Solid Gold online for $60-70/bag, which are supposedly the absolute top of the line foods. It's rated pretty well on the website I used for reference. Innova Dry and Canidae All Life Stages would be other options I'd consider but I can't get them locally, well at least not easily. Here's the link to the review. Wellness Super lines are in the 5 star category.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

kalkid said:


> I'm been using the Wellness Super5Mix Lamb for about 6 weeks now. I switched from Nutro Lamb and Rice and my dog loves it and appears to be scratching less and has a better quality coat. I get it for $38 a bag at my local feed store as opposed to having to order Innova Evo, Timberwolf, or Solid Gold online for $60-70/bag, which are supposedly the absolute top of the line foods. It's rated pretty well on the website I used for reference. Innova Dry and Canidae All Life Stages would be other options I'd consider but I can't get them locally, well at least not easily. Here's the link to the review. Wellness Super lines are in the 5 star category.
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


I was Going to get Solid Gold Barking at the moon.......which has a 6-rating but it says it's not suitable for puppies. Charlie is 6 months old. When would I be able to start giving him that? I know some say get off of puppy food by 5 or 6 months....and others say not til a year or longer....this is sooo confusing. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I switched Zack from Canidea to wellness lamb.....he loves it ( he eats anything anyways)...but his coat and overall skinissues improved. I am sticking with it.....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My Lyndi get Wellness Senior and my Liam gets Wellness Super5mix Chicken. They have been on it for about a year now. They seem to love it and they seem to be doing well on it.


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed both our 3 y/o and 10 week old Canidae. We tried several food with our 3 y/o when he was a puppy, and he kept having ear infections. Once we switched to Canidae, not one ear infection. However, they don't usually need as much as it says on the bag, unless they are extremely active.


----------



## jillybean (Apr 25, 2011)

*wellness dog food*

We use wellness, our dog loves it, and he looks really good, no problems at all. We have our cats on it as well, although one has bad dandruff but I think wellness is a good quality food. He was on Innova but I wanted something different, that was good also


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I haveo my lab on Wellness complete health. She does wonderful on and has been on it for 2 years.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

We feed Fromm Duck and Sweet Potatoe. Have been very happy with it. There are many food options, it's not a one size fit all sort of thing. I will offer that you could find a specialty pet food store(not the big box Petco and such)to more accomodating to helping you find a good fit for a dogfood. They should(good stores will)have free samples available and they will also guarantee the food you purchase with a money back guarantee. You have to be a detective sometimes in finding a good fit for dogfood. A lot of food have corn, wheat and soy. Some go the raw route, while others grain free. If you have an itchy dog, when introducing a new food, it will be tough to eliminate the ingredient that is the antagonist. Some dogs are sensitive to pea protein - do you know how many dogfoods list pea protein as an ingredient? I hope you find something good for your dog and your wallet that you can be compatible with.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We feed Wellness Core and really do love it. Have not had any hot spots and only one ear infection in the 3 1/2 years we changed to it from Candidae. 

I wish it were a little cheaper, and the past few months have been looking at other. Two months ago, I ran out and bought small grain free package of another brand, fed it to Brady and MacKenzie until I was able to get to the store that carried Wellness. Well, about a week later, Brady's ear was gunky and red (luckily I was able to treat it before it turned into an infection), I believe it was from going off Wellness Core.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I didn't like how my dogs did with the wellness. We had puppies it definitly didn't agree with. Though I think the EVO is a good product the protein level was to high for my dogs and it is not recommended for puppies. I have been using the Canidae ALS Grain Free for many years and with all different ages they all look great. I love the stuff and have not plans to change.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

My pup grew up on Wellness Super Puppy or whatever they call it and it worked great for my pupper. When we transitioned to adult food we tried a few of the high end/high protein brands that didn't work so well (gave him the runs) and we settled on Fromm's.

Now he's on Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato and I (and he) couldn't be happier. He's doing excellent on it and I get a load of compliments on his coat.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see this thread is an older one, and one of my Goldens (Lyndi) I mentioned back in 2007 has since passed on. However I still feed Wellness Super5mix Chicken to Liam, and Hogan.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My guys all eat Wellness Super5 Mix chicken... no skin or ear problems here. They have eaten the food for 11 years or so. i don't feed large breed or senior(I had to feed twice as much senior to keep the weight on). My current oldest dog is 11 1/2 years.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Funny how these posts come back around over the years. I know I don't always look at dates. I just want to say I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We tried a bunch of products, from Pro Plan to Fromms--lots of problems. We finally tried Wellness--works great for us!


----------

